# Georgia Cat w/Special Needs is Looking for Loving Home



## kabukigurrl (Jun 22, 2004)

Click this link for Phatty's photo on Shutterfly.com
http://dell.shutterfly.com/view/picture_dt.jsp?state=67b0de219bd099c965ce&idx=0

Phatty is a handsome, loving & affectionate male cat that is looking for a good home!

Phatty is a 13 year old fun loving, friendly, adorable indoor tabby cat who has grey, black & white tiger prints on his fur. He is also neutered & is up to date on all of his vaccinations.

His hobbies are eating, sleeping & playing with toy mice, string & other 
fun cat toys. He loves being around people, enjoys being petted & 
scratched behind his ears. 

Phatty is a diabetic, FIV positive cat who is desperately seeking a loving 
owner who can take care of his special needs. He is a loyal companion who is looking for a friend who can give him the love & attention that he deserves. 


If you are interested in sharing your home with Phatty, 

please call or e-mail Bobby & Shannon at:

404-879-9741

[email protected]


Thank You!


----------



## kabukigurrl (Jun 22, 2004)

*phatty needs a home*

hello, 

I am wondering if anyone has any info on cat rescues specializing in finding homes fo diabetic, FIV positive cats in the Georgia area. 

If we don't find a home for Phatty he will be put to sleep, because his owners are moving across the country and Phatty doesn't travel well at all. He can't even make it to the vet, which is 2 minutes away, without throwing up and pooping...

any help you could offer would be greatly apprecatied. 

thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to this kitty.l I dont know where you are located but try googling the rescue groups in your area. Give them a call. They may have suggestions for you. Good luck in helping this kitty. I hope it makes it to a new loving home.


----------

